# Looking for haying tractor



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm running a custom hay operation and looking for another tractor. Only running one tractor on roughly 300 acres and looking to get another. Was wondering what are some good cab tractors around 100-120 pto horsepower. Not really biased to any brand. Been looking at JD 4240 or 4430 or an IH 86 or 88 series. Just wondering what experience people have with these tractors. Running a 9'9" moco and 4x6 baler. Thanks!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Price range?


----------



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

Prolly in the 20-25k range.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I used to have an IH 986 and while it was a good tractor I would not recommend to buy one for a hay tractor. The lack of a partial powershift made it unhandy for baling. Also if your round baler does not have a kicker and you have to back up to dump the bale it was kind hard shifting between forward and reverse so it wasn't very handy for that either.

Of the tractors you mention the 4240 would be my choice but if the budget would allow I would encourage you to look at a 7000 series Deere. In my opinion a 7000 series is about the perfect haying tractor and my personal favorite all around tractor. A 2wd can usually be found considerably cheaper if you don't need a 4wd.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not trying to start any color wars but IMHO there's daylight & dark difference in ease of operation,location of hyd & trans controls between JD 30-55 series rowcrop tractors & a 86 series IHC. I'm biased because I've owned my JD 4255 and it now has over 11,400 hrs on the tach. In '93 I traded a 4240 in on the 4255. My friend had a 986 that I drove 1 day for him plowing then I told him that next days of plowing my 4255 would be attached to plow as I refused to drive his 986 any more. The hyd scv on 986 are located way too low for a person 6'4'' tall to comfortably reach. Back to JD i wouldn't want a Powershift trans because of only 8 speeds vs 16 for Quad-range. I think I would prefer a 4240 over a 4430. My neighbor custom bales with 3 JD 7000 series tractors & likes them.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What do you already have? There is considerable virtue in having all of your tractor of the same make and series.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gearclash said:


> What do you already have? There is considerable virtue in having all of your tractor of the same make and series.


And what color dealership is close by with a knowledgeable service / parts department, would be my other consideration. Repairs and maintenance items are color blind IMHO.

Larry


----------



## DLN (Mar 8, 2017)

I dont know where your from but up here in the Northern Great Plains we started off so dry that very few have a hay crop, a good portion of wheat failed and a lot of stock damns are dry. As a result many people are on the edge of full blown panic. There has been a lot equipment selling at bottom dollar prices this year as a result both private party and from the dealers who just arent moving inventory. Your 25000 budget may buy you a heck of a lot more around here than it normally would. Having said that those older Deere tractors are tough to beat.


----------



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

We have a JD 5100e we got over the winter new at local JD dealership. It does good but in thick hay it likes to bog down. Dealer is about 10 miles from the house and a NH dealer is about 6 miles away. Family always had red until we got the green and I've run many of both red and green, and agree the set up in the JD is better than a 86 series. Guy I work for on the side has a 7410 and 7210 that I'd kill for but just way out of my price range right now.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I agree with DLN the prices lower than normal. I would go for a 50-55 series instead of the 30-40 series.


----------



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

Down here in Southwest Missouri, a 50 or 55 series is usually running $10-12,000 higher than 30 or 40 series. Never been a fan of the 86 cab set up. Seemed backwards to me.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

CircleM98 said:


> We have a JD 5100e we got over the winter new at local JD dealership. It does good but in thick hay it likes to bog down. Dealer is about 10 miles from the house and a NH dealer is about 6 miles away.


It appears you are a "lucky dog", to have two great dealerships that close. I am envious to say the least.

Larry


----------



## reckelhoff1000 (Jul 15, 2016)

I have never used the Deere's others have mentioned but for my hills, and my equipment this tractor has fit the bill. Honestly one of the best parts of this tractor is not worrying about being pushed around it has enough weight to control my different equipment, and should be real close to your price range


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Reck, I don't guess that beast has any problem with that disc mower!


----------



## reckelhoff1000 (Jul 15, 2016)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Reck, I don't guess that beast has any problem with that disc mower!


No it handles just fine, which is what I like. I grew up on a farm with a white. I know they are not for everybody, but for the weight, horsepower, and price. The pro's outweighed the cons for me.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

What would be the primary use of the second tractor? If it'll be for lighter chores, like raking and teddering, while the main tractor is used for baling, then a lower horsepower tractor would be a good cost effective option (less cost to purchase, less operating costs).


----------

